# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Kho E-Book >  CD giáo trình tin học

## noithatkienan

_1. Giáo trình Access 2003_



> _- Part1: http://www.mediafire.com/?mjmszgtw3px
> - Part2: http://www.mediafire.com/?bwor3jmc1p1
> - Part3: http://www.mediafire.com/?jly290om3n0
> - Part4: http://www.mediafire.com/?ewmzxytfzzy_


 _2. Giáo trình C, C++ toàn tập_



> _- Part1: http://www.mediafire.com/?u2n3i3wzbun
> - Part2: http://www.mediafire.com/?td9cncbxy1y
> - Part3: http://www.mediafire.com/?jjtvbdd3b2g
> - Part4: http://www.mediafire.com/?itnu2diuwwg
> - Part5: http://www.mediafire.com/?m0lbnzdxqmi
> - Part6: http://www.mediafire.com/?eokaqrnmdnt_


 _3. Giáo trình quản trị mạng_




> _- Part1:_





> _http://www.mediafire.com/?hm0iv0ndqvu
> - Part2: http://www.mediafire.com/?0qnygombldc
> - Part3: http://www.mediafire.com/?iduyuvjzxml_


_


_ _4. Giáo trình thiết kế Web_



> _- Part1: http://www.mediafire.com/?g7cdtmwj0vl
> - Part2: http://www.mediafire.com/?npcddoltxec
> - Part3: http://www.mediafire.com/?xhd0iwjnmxy
> - Part4: http://www.mediafire.com/?hxhcdjmktmt
> _


_
_ _5. Giáo trình Pascal toàn tập_



> _- Part1: http://www.mediafire.com/?gyztfnj293m
> - Part2: http://www.mediafire.com/?rchbcgvsezp
> - Part3: http://www.mediafire.com/?z3bk5nxhomd
> _


_
_ _6. Giáo trình Power Point 2003 toàn tập_



> _- Part1: http://www.mediafire.com/?bm0wgjyzutj
> - Part2: http://www.mediafire.com/?wx0vntbbw1z
> - Part3: http://www.mediafire.com/?3g2ttgwnwam
> 
> _


_7. Giáo trình Excel 2003_



> _- Part1: http://www.mediafire.com/?tnd1cntt4mm
> - Part2: http://www.mediafire.com/?szhnmzt42tn
> - Part3: http://www.mediafire.com/?efjjd2z9igj
> _


_
_ _8. Giáo trình Word 2003_



> _- Part1: http://www.mediafire.com/?byg0motmsdp
> - Part2: http://www.mediafire.com/?yvkonou0fcy
> - Part3: http://www.mediafire.com/?hgm1igqsbwx
> _


_
_ _9. Giáo trình khôi phục và bảo mật dữ liệu_




> _- Part1:_





> _http://www.mediafire.com/?0e6nmj1i42n
> - Part2: http://www.mediafire.com/?3yyy5b0jbde
> - Part3: http://www.mediafire.com/?ecznyojadxg
> - Part4: http://www.mediafire.com/?cmhstlzcwei
> _





> -part5: http://www.mediafire.com/?6il5wxpg4kn


_


_ _10. Giáo trình sử lý Video Studio_



> _- Part1: http://www.mediafire.com/?et2jvltdbpo
> - Part2: http://www.mediafire.com/?mcjimcsmymg
> - Part3: http://www.mediafire.com/?semtujubf1r
> - Part4: http://www.mediafire.com/?fdoxhyiyd29
> _


_
_ _11. Giáo trình luyện thi TOEFL_ 




> _- Part1:_





> _http://www.mediafire.com/?tlbzymd2tqy
> - Part2: http://www.mediafire.com/?cpqdktm9ln4
> - Part3: http://www.mediafire.com/?om1dnyvumjx
> - Part4: http://www.mediafire.com/?jo2zqubthim_


_


_*12. Giáo trình Bài tập Autocad 2008 - SSDG (Video 2CD)
CD1
*



> http://rapidshare.com/files/183307962/AutoCard2008_BT_by_softprovn.net.part1.rar
> http://rapidshare.com/files/183306830/AutoCard2008_BT_by_softprovn.net.part2.rar


_CD2_



> http://rapidshare.com/files/183307908/Softprovn.net_BaiTap.Autocad2008T2.SSDG.part1.rar
> http://rapidshare.com/files/183307006/Softprovn.net_BaiTap.Autocad2008T2.SSDG.part2.rar


*13. Giáo Trình Xử Lý Âm Thanh Chuyên Nghiệp - SSDG
*



> http://rapidshare.com/files/183307959/GT.Xu.Ly.Am.Thanh-SSDG_www.softprovn.net.part1.rar
> http://rapidshare.com/files/183307745/GT.Xu.Ly.Am.Thanh-SSDG_www.softprovn.net.part2.rar
> http://rapidshare.com/files/183307915/GT.Xu.Ly.Am.Thanh-SSDG_www.softprovn.net.part3.rar
> http://rapidshare.com/files/183307865/GT.Xu.Ly.Am.Thanh-SSDG_www.softprovn.net.part4.rar
> http://rapidshare.com/files/183307574/GT.Xu.Ly.Am.Thanh-SSDG_www.softprovn.net.part5.rar


*14. Giáo Trình Pro Engineer - SSDG
*



> http://rapidshare.com/files/183309000/GT.Pro.Engineer_www.softprovn.net.7z.__a
> http://rapidshare.com/files/183309018/GT.Pro.Engineer_www.softprovn.net.7z.__b
> http://rapidshare.com/files/183308872/GT.Pro.Engineer_www.softprovn.net.7z.__c
> http://rapidshare.com/files/183350650/GT.Pro.Engineer_www.softprovn.net.7z.__d
> http://rapidshare.com/files/183308971/GT.Pro.Engineer_www.softprovn.net.7z.__e
> http://rapidshare.com/files/183308096/GT.Pro.Engineer_www.softprovn.net.7z.__f


*15. Giáo trình Adobe Premiere - SSDG
*



> http://rapidshare.com/files/183309859/GT_Adobe_Premiere_www.softprovn.net.part1.rar
> http://rapidshare.com/files/183309895/GT_Adobe_Premiere_www.softprovn.net.part2.rar
> http://rapidshare.com/files/183309460/GT_Adobe_Premiere_www.softprovn.net.part3.rar


_16. Cẩm nang sử dụng Máy tính -SSDG_



> http://rapidshare.com/files/183279029/Cam.Nang.SSDG_www.softprovn.net.part1.rar
> http://rapidshare.com/files/183278985/Cam.Nang.SSDG_www.softprovn.net.part2.rar
> http://rapidshare.com/files/183279027/Cam.Nang.SSDG_www.softprovn.net.part3.rar
> http://rapidshare.com/files/183278920/Cam.Nang.SSDG_www.softprovn.net.part4.rar
> http://rapidshare.com/files/183279026/Cam.Nang.SSDG_www.softprovn.net.part5.rar
> http://rapidshare.com/files/183277842/Cam.Nang.SSDG_www.softprovn.net.part6.rar




*17. Tin Học Trong Tầm Tay 1.0
*



> http://rapidshare.com/files/183282139/SSDG_softprovn.net.part1.rar
> http://rapidshare.com/files/183281055/SSDG_softprovn.net.part2.rar
> http://rapidshare.com/files/183282072/SSDG_softprovn.net.part3.rar
> http://rapidshare.com/files/183280745/SSDG_softprovn.net.part4.rar
> http://rapidshare.com/files/183281852/SSDG_softprovn.net.part5.rar




_18. vcd enghlish for you_



> *BEGINNER LEVEL
> *
> CD 1
> http://www.mediafire.com/?3dlygkd1dtg
> http://www.mediafire.com/?1de9dfdkycm
> http://www.mediafire.com/?3idmf9ddcn3
> CD 2
> http://www.mediafire.com/?exy1zdg9mgd
> http://www.mediafire.com/?f5gmgcghwti
> ...


*30 CD tiếp*



> *ELEMENTARY LEVEL*
> CD 1
> http://www.mediafire.com/?msyzwkdknlu
> http://www.mediafire.com/?gc2zynz9umz
> http://www.mediafire.com/?i9fyykuyyys
> CD 2
> http://www.mediafire.com/?jjdhg2xtimf
> http://www.mediafire.com/?ygyejjoezyj
> http://www.mediafire.com/?mzdvu9zxlnw
> ...


_finish_



> *INTERMEDIATE LEVEL*
> CD1
> http://www.mediafire.com/?cgdjg39dzil
> http://www.mediafire.com/?3g1xssydi2e
> http://www.mediafire.com/?zlwdi3hic2l
> CD2
> http://www.mediafire.com/?gimwd92cu1d
> http://www.mediafire.com/?22t2umygjn2
> http://www.mediafire.com/?mzd2nddgnwj
> ...


_

Pass: www.updatesofts.com_


*19. CD Giáo Trình học Word 2007 (Tiếng Việt)
*



> http://mega.1280.com/file/N6I8JSV3/
> Hoặc
> http://azsharing.com/zxfju8vlh7h2/giao_trinh_hoc_word_2007.rar.html
> Chú ý: Sau khi download về các bạn sử dụng các phần mềm Power iso, UltraISO, Alcohol để mount


_còn nữa..................
Waiting...................
Upding...................._

----------


## mewxu

bạn tìm mấy cái giáo trình như thế là bổ ích đó bạn, hãy tìm thêm còn nhiều giáo trình hây và bổ ích nữa đó, thân chào !

----------


## xuantruong.seo

bạn cho mình hỏi những CD này làm sao để xem được. mình dow về và giải nén ra rồi. chạy file setup rồi nhưng khi vào thì nó cứ báo mình phải cho đĩa CD vào. ko làm sao xem đc. bạn làm ơn chỉ giùm mình nhé.

----------


## nhatlinhit88

bạn download UltraISO _tại đây_ về cài ra/ điền key / restart / trên my computer sẽ xuất hiện thêm ổ đĩa ảo. bạn vào file CD vừa tải về (nó sẽ có hình cái đĩa) / R_click / mount to... tới ổ đĩa ảo / vào ổ ảo đó setup bình thường.

----------

